# DCC++ and JMRI set up



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

So I finally got my Raspberry Pi and DCC++ set up. 

Wi Throttle is also set up and seems to be communicating with JMRI. 

It appears that on Panel Pro is in the JMRI version I have in the set up doesn’t have Decoder pro. 

Problems I have is I have no clue how to set the two DCC locomotives up and make them move. A slight problem. 

Looks like I have track power though. Lol

I will need to do some research. It’s a lot more complicated than than DC.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, it's a lot more complicated because of what you're trying to do, not because DCC is inherently any more complicated.

Unfortunately, I'm not into all this high tech controlling -- my MRC Prodigy Wireless already does everything I need it to. Hopefully one of our tech-savvy colleagues can help you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

its not more complicated ..just different ..
jmri should have both panelpro and decoderpro within it, ,maybe download another copy ??
the pi , well that i have no idea about, mine runs an arduino, and has run for maybe two years or better now, just for saving and programming locos..
if it makes any difference, decoderpro uses the programming track to program, and the other [main] track to run the locos


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

wvgca said:


> its not more complicated ..just different ..
> jmri should have both panelpro and decoderpro within it, ,maybe download another copy ??
> the pi , well that i have no idea about, mine runs an arduino, and has run for maybe two years or better now, just for saving and programming locos..
> if it makes any difference, decoderpro uses the programming track to program, and the other [main] track to run the locos


Thanks. Any idea where I would get a complete Raspberry Pi version of JMRI which is fully configured?

I am aware of the programming and main track.


Well I was able to get my two locomotives working!

For some reason the USB port ttyAMCO didn’t show up as an option. After one of the reboots it decided to show up. 

I was able to read the CV values of the locomotives and now it’s working. 

I have a compact keyboard and am using a projector for a monitor at the moment. 

Curious if anyone has a fully configured JMRI for raspberry pi that includes Decoder Pro?

Here are some action shots. 

The photo with the small circuit boards is the Arduino Base Station and motor shield.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Rabman said:


> Thanks. Any idea where I would get a complete Raspberry Pi version of JMRI which is fully configured?



no idea, been out of the loop for most of two years, didn't look at it again once I had mine up ..


----------



## crusader27529 (Apr 3, 2016)

Panel PRO includes Decoder PRO......you should see Roster across the initial pane banner. If you click on that, a oull-down will open, and select roster again.

MAGIC!!! You now have the complete Decoder PRO environment. It was there all along.

Good Luck!


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

crusader27529 said:


> Panel PRO includes Decoder PRO......you should see Roster across the initial pane banner. If you click on that, a oull-down will open, and select roster again.
> 
> MAGIC!!! You now have the complete Decoder PRO environment. It was there all along.
> 
> Good Luck!


This is what I see in JMRI. 

Is the Decoder Pro functionality in Tools, Programmers?


----------



## Tom17 (Jan 14, 2016)

Click on the roster then roster again like crusader27529 posted


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

So I installed my new AR1 last night for the reversing loop. It was working fine but I started having my DCC++ base station power shutting off. 

I turned up the current in the program from 800mA output to 1.6 A. Using the following code change in the CurrentMonitor.h subroutine. I then reloaded the new sketch to the Arduino. 

Max. Current

In file CurrentMonitor.h the max. current can be changed on line 16:

#define CURRENT_SAMPLE_MAX 300

ValueMax. currentValue
300. 800 mA
600. 1600 mA
750. 2000 mA

I selected the 1.6A as a start to see if it would surfice and it seems to be.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you could have also turned down the trip current on the ar1 with the installed pot ... i think it will go down to 0.25A with the adjustment pot fully counter clockwise ..


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

I did adjust the POT. I turned it down because the base station was tripping out. But the AR1 started cycling. Hence the need to bump up its Max Current.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

with the current range involved, the pot on the ar1 would have been fairly sensitive to turn...i think it's 5a all the way on a physically small potentiometer... it wouldn't have taken much to go between too sensitive, and too much current

as long as it works  doesn't make a whole bunch of difference with the small motor shield that you are running, but you are pretty much now at the long term limit for that shield ..


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

this kinda thing came up on another forum. The reverser worked on one side of the reversing section but not the other. NCE CP6 bulbs were used for short protection.

i believe the consensus was the bulbs limited the current (differently on each end of the reverse section) and the AR1 didn't detect the short. I think (!) the trip current on the reverser was lowered.


----------



## Rabman (May 30, 2018)

Thanks. Seems to be working now. I’ll keep the bulb in mind.


----------

